# Asus Core unlocker bei AMD FX-4100



## Thomasxd1 (6. Juli 2012)

Bringt der mir was? Also der Core unlocker.

Habe ein ASUS M5A78L-M LX Mainboard und den oben genannten CPU.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2012)

Ist das ein Tool für WIndows? Damit könntest Du halt unter Windows etwas übertakten, aber viel bringt übertakten bei der CPU sowieso nicht.


----------



## Thomasxd1 (6. Juli 2012)

Nein ist ein Tool vom Mainboard. Damit soll man deaktivierte Kerne freischalten können.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2012)

Ach so, okay. Kann man versuchen, aber bei so was kann halt auch was schiefgehen ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Juli 2012)

Das man bei den Bulldozern Kerne reaktivieren kann ist mir eigentlich nicht bekannt. Schätze die sind per Hardware-Cut deaktiviert
Kannst ja mal googlen obs jemandem gelungen ist.

@Herb:
Naja - das einzige was "schiefgehen" kann ist das mal möglicherweise das CMOS zurücksetzen muß wenn dat Ding gar nicht mehr startet. 
Mein 4.Kern bei meinem Phenom II 720 läuft seit langem problemlos.


----------

